# WWE Over the limit - Official John Cena vs Johnny Ace Discussion Thread



## ExtremeMan (May 1, 2012)

WWE Over the Limit
John Cena vs Johnny Ace
----------------------------------------------------------​


> Before John Cena went to war with Brock Lesnar at Extreme Rules, he accused Raw and SmackDown General Manager John Laurinaitis of trying to put him "out of business" by bringing Brock back to WWE.
> 
> Now, it looks like the power-hungry GM wants to personally eradicate Cena from WWE.
> 
> ...


----------

